# 09 Tarmac.



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

went to the LBS yesterday to pick up my 2010 Sectuer, we were going over a couple other leftover bikes he had in the inventory, he pulled down a 2009 Tarmac Elite, set it up and I took it for a ride. I was instantly blown away, Im not a hard core rider but I could tell the difference between the aluminum & carbon frame ride quality. 
The bike retails for $2200 in 2009 and I can get it out the door for $1750, Shimano 105 running gear and Mavic CXP22 wheels, the bike seems to be spec'd out pretty good.
Just wondering if going over double the the cost on the bike is really worth it for a weekend rider and maybe a couple days a week. Your thoughts Please.
Specialized Bicycle Components : Tarmac Elite Double


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Tarmacs lose their value quickly from what I have seen. With SL2 this and SL3 that... people always want the latest and greatest.

My 2011 Comp had a retail for $2,700. I bought it for $2,000 OTD price (I paid cash). I sold it 1 month later to upgrade and barely got a hit at $1,500 on CL. Almost sold it for $1250 at one point.

The 2009 Tarmac is a few years old now and has 5600 105. Depending on what tax is in your place it sounds like they're giving you a discount of ~30% off retail price? *Meh...* It's an OK deal.

The Tarmac is much nicer than the Secteur but at this price IMHO it's not worth it at that price point. Sounds like you had a good test ride and as long as you don't regret turning it down I'd pass.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

the price would be out the door....one great thing about my LBS is I dont have to drop the cash all at once, I can pay half and take the bike home, and pay a lil on it each week....so I guess the sting wouldnt be as bad. thanks for the input.....still up in the air.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

ArcticCat500 said:


> the price would be out the door....one great thing about my LBS is I dont have to drop the cash all at once, I can pay half and take the bike home, and pay a lil on it each week....so I guess the sting wouldnt be as bad. thanks for the input.....still up in the air.


I know. So before tax it's $1,540-ish which is about 30% off retail.

Sounds like you have your mind on the Tarmac. Just weigh the pros and cons and get what makes you happy overall.

I started with an Allez and kept the Tarmac on mind. After a few months I went and bought it... instant gratification. 

Also you probably already know this but the Secteur is the Alu version of the Roubaix. Try the Allez which is more like the Tarmac and see if it's the fit or the allure of carbon.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I disagree that Tarmacs lose their value quickly. No more than any other bike of its type from the top manufacturers. And fact is (like cars), most any will lose 25-30% OTD.

IMO 30% off MSRP is a good deal, but for a three year old bike, not great. I think this more comes down to what the bike is worth to you. Personally, I've ridden Shimano's 5600 on my '08 Tarmac Comp for about 13k miles and think it's a great group, so see no compelling reason to 'upgrade' to 5700. 

One option you may want to consider is pricing out a '12 Tarmac Compact. I've ridden the new Tiagra 4600 10 speed group and IMO it's very close (if not on a par with) Shimano's 5600 105 group. There have been what I see as minor upgrades to the framesets since '09, so if pricing is close it might be worth considering. 

Lastly, I think the other poster makes a good point about the geo differences, so (if possible) I'd advise you to ride your Secteur over to the shop, have them equalize tire pressures (as near as possible), then head out on a test ride on the Tarmac. Nothing like a back to back comparison to sort things out.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

PJ352, I did a back to back ride on both, and did it a couple times yesterday, I couldnt believe the difference, I could tell even as a noob. I'll look into the newer model, the $1750 is a stretch for me, not sure if I can squeeze anymore. Thanks for the replies...


----------



## masivemunkey (Oct 24, 2011)

A lbs in california had 2011 Tarmacs with full 105 for $1700. That is not a great price at all for a 2009, I would pass.

Specialized Tarmac Comp Double- SALE - Incycle Bicycles - Your #1 choice for bikes


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

masivemunkey said:


> A lbs in california had 2011 Tarmacs with full 105 for $1700. That is not a great price at all for a 2009, I would pass.
> 
> Specialized Tarmac Comp Double- SALE - Incycle Bicycles - Your #1 choice for bikes


I have a solid relationship with my LBS, even if I could save $200+ on a new bike through mail order I'd pass. How many shops can you walk in, test ride a $2000+ bike, lay down a small deposit and take it home and ride it? Not many Im guessing. Im leaning towards this bike or building a Roubaix SL frame they have as a leftover as well. Either way, Im saving alot of money over a 2012 by buying a leftover a few years old, Im not a racer or big kahuna rider, just looking for a nice solid build to supplement my Mt Bike rides and stay in shape.
Thanks for all the inputs guys,


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ArcticCat500 said:


> I have a solid relationship with my LBS, even if I could save $200+ on a new bike through mail order I'd pass. How many shops can you walk in, test ride a $2000+ bike, lay down a small deposit and take it home and ride it? Not many Im guessing. Im leaning towards this bike or building a Roubaix SL frame they have as a leftover as well. Either way, Im saving alot of money over a 2012 by buying a leftover a few years old, Im not a racer or big kahuna rider, just looking for a nice solid build to supplement my Mt Bike rides and stay in shape.
> Thanks for all the inputs guys,


I agree that your LBS offers some perks that others don't.. at least not in my locale. As I mentioned in my first post, I think it comes down to if the bike is worth the price to you.

Re: the Tarmac versus Roubaix, if after test riding the Tarmac you like the handling, I think it should be a consideration. Conversely, if you prefer the slightly slower (some say more predictable) steering/ handling of the Secteur, the Roubaix might be the better choice. Secondary IMO, but still a consideration, is your preference for saddle to bar drop. The taller HT's on Secteur's/ Rouabaix's allow for a more upright rider position, all else being equal.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Where I am at in socal, that would be overpriced for 2009.
50% off is what I'd consider a good deal. 30% is what I considered expected, nothing special. I see 30% off of 2011 models from all the local LBS here all the time, any given time I can spot a 30% off.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I agree that your LBS offers some perks that others don't.. at least not in my locale. As I mentioned in my first post, I think it comes down to if the bike is worth the price to you.
> 
> Re: the Tarmac versus Roubaix, if after test riding the Tarmac you like the handling, I think it should be a consideration. Conversely, if you prefer the slightly slower (some say more predictable) steering/ handling of the Secteur, the Roubaix might be the better choice. Secondary IMO, but still a consideration, is your preference for saddle to bar drop. The taller HT's on Secteur's/ Rouabaix's allow for a more upright rider position, all else being equal.


Thanks, that was the first thing I noticed from going to Secteur to Tarmac, I mentioned that as soon as I got back to the shop, I was experiencing me knees coming very close to my body, my lbs said we could flip/change the stem, and change the bars(if need be) to get it exactly where I felt comfortable and get the Tarmac to fit just right.
The S-Works Roubaix frame is an 08, and said we could build a real nice comfortable rider for a little less cash.....and I thought choosing my Mt bike was tough. Hey guys Thanks for all your thoughts n ideas so far....


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The 2009 Tarmac Expert is a nice package. IMO it is a better package than the Experts of later years because other than the brakes, it comes with a complete 105 package. Shimano 105 is the ultimate package as far as value,performance and durability are concerned. If there is a thing I personally do not like is the specialized hub set that comes with the Mavic CXP 22 wheels ( I have a Roubaix Elite that came with the same wheels). The hubs started biting after 400 miles of use.
I agree with previous posters that 30% off msrp is not a great deal for a three year old model of older technology. The moment you take it out the door, it will not worth more than $800. However, more goes into a bike purchase other than price alone and the buyer has to weigh benefits like established relationship with a shop, etc. You pay one way or another for all of these but it could be what makes the cycling experience pleasurable for you.
So my final thought on the subject; if you could reach an agreement with the shop to give you the bike with better wheels (maybe mavic elites at cost) it may be a win-win for all. The shop gets rid of an older model still at a profit and you get a heck of a package.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks dcgriz, also up for consideration is a new old stock (08) SWorks Roubaix SL frame, built with Sram Apex for under $1500 out the door....this is another option. I was looking at the Sectuer's originally and thought about their Comp Apex Compact, Im thinking for that kind of money the carbon Roubaix SL has to be smoother then the Secteur....like I said this isnt a super duper race bike, just something to supliment my mt bike, and keep her off the road.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

If you are still comparing the 09 Tarmac 105, I would take it over the SWorks Apex. The S frame has better carbon but has been built with an inferior groupo, obviously a left over frame made to a bike at the least possible cost. My bet is you will not feel the difference in carbon but you will feel the difference between 105 and Apex both in operation and quality. The Sectuer is overpriced for what it is, IMO.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

It's all in what you want man. Get something you'll like. It might not be a 2012, but it's still a new bike. If you like how it rides I say go for it. 
Since the losing value thing got brought up, what kind of bike really keeps its value anyways?


----------



## maveric (Feb 24, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> Where I am at in socal, that would be overpriced for 2009.
> 50% off is what I'd consider a good deal. 30% is what I considered expected, nothing special. I see 30% off of 2011 models from all the local LBS here all the time, any given time I can spot a 30% off.


Agree. Good luck with purchase!


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

dcgriz said:


> If you are still comparing the 09 Tarmac 105, I would take it over the SWorks Apex. The S frame has better carbon but has been built with an inferior groupo, obviously a left over frame made to a bike at the least possible cost. My bet is you will not feel the difference in carbon but you will feel the difference between 105 and Apex both in operation and quality. The Sectuer is overpriced for what it is, IMO.


dc, let me clear something up, Im sorry....the 08 SWorks Roubaix SL is in frame form and would be built in 2012 Sram Apex trim, the 09 Tarmac Elite has the 105 components, with today's technology I was to believe the Apex group is as comparable as the 105 and or perhaps better and lighter, I may be wrong.....Sorry I didnt make that clearer.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

ArcticCat500 said:


> dc, let me clear something up, Im sorry....the 08 SWorks Roubaix SL is in frame form and would be built in 2012 Sram Apex trim, the 09 Tarmac Elite has the 105 components, with today's technology I was to believe the Apex group is as comparable as the 105 and or perhaps better and lighter, I may be wrong.....Sorry I didnt make that clearer.


The Apex is lighter than the 105 but absolutely not better, on the contrary and IMO it is far worst in quality. If it was me, I would definitely stay with the 105. The Roubaix SW and the Tarmac Expert, as you know, have different geometries and purpose; they also represent the top and middle of their lines, respectively. However, selecting the one closest to what you want to do with the bike (plush/upright/long rides vs. race/aggressive club riding) should be the primary concern rather than carbon layup and the rest of the hype. If you like the Roubaix better, maybe consider building it with the 105 if finances allow.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you ridden an Allez with similar components as the tarmac? Maybe you just fit better on the Tarmac/Allez than you did on the Sectour??


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

I liked the less aggressive upright on the Sec/Rou, I test rode the Tar because its a left over bike and I can get a great deal on it...like mentioned above the Tar was alot lower for me, but we discussed how easily it was to get the bike where I want and feel comfortable. Im thinking its going to come to cost for me, it seems both bikes will be a good buy. Thanks for all the advice guys. Going by the shop today.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't listen to what we all think, I know you are looking for affirmation but it seems that you really like your LBS and can't stop thinking about the Tarmac. If you like the price then buy it, whether or not the readers think the price is reasonable in the end makes no difference. Buy it, ride it and smile all the way.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

g-Bike said:


> Don't listen to what we all think, I know you are looking for affirmation but it seems that you really like your LBS and can't stop thinking about the Tarmac. If you like the price then buy it, whether or not the readers think the price is reasonable in the end makes no difference. Buy it, ride it and smile all the way.


Amen....


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck with your decision. As far as steerer spacers go, typically you dont want them to be higher than 2 cm.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks Guys....after a quick visit to the LBS today, I gave the SWorks Roubaix SL frame another look. I really liked it, and if we build the Roubaix I can shave $300+ off the OTD price, thats alot of cash. 
We tore down a donor bike in the shop today and started to put the SWorks together, need to order a different crankset, looks pretty nice, I'm confident she's going to live up to my expectations...Thanks so far guys.


----------

